# Dubai Sports City - comments?



## MrMM (Jan 15, 2015)

Hey all,

I've searched the threads but couldn't really find anything...

Moving to Dubai on Wednesday and have been given accommodation in Sport's City. Would love for people to share their opinions about Sports City... it's hard to grasp anything from the official website because it's complicated to navigate and doesn't really provide much information. 

From what I can gather though, it's still a massive work in progress and a building site?

Cheers!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

MrMM said:


> it's still a massive work in progress and a building site?


That, my friend, describes the whole of Dubai.

Welcome to the world largest building site


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

MrMM said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I've searched the threads but couldn't really find anything...
> 
> ...


I've lived there for 2 years now, and I love the place....... if you have transport, it's just far enough away from everywhere to be (moderately) peaceful, but close to Emirates Rd (for both airports), Hessa St will take you directly to Tecom/Internet City, and the new road (Garn Al Sabhka St) will take you very easily to Sheikh Zayed Road, Marina, JLT, Ibn Battuta & Jebel Ali.....

That said, there are almost zero facilities in Sports City, there's a pretty awesome gym, and it's also where I play football (the real kind, not pansy kicky-ball haha) so for me, it's very good. There are bars in the sports village (Kickers) and in Victory Heights (the Els Club), and there are a range of grocery stores/takeaways/restaurants/banks in Motor city (a little over 5 minutes by car).

If you don't have a car, or don't plan to rent immediately, it'll be a ball-ache. There is a bus service (F29) via Motor City heading to Mall of Emirates, but it's not at all regular or as per timetable, and the bus shelters really don't provide any kind of shelter.

Oh and it really is a giant building site 

So my verdict: 
Pro's: far enough from the hustle and bustle, but only a 40 dirham cab ride (less than a tenner) to marina/jbr for food and drinks. Good links to the main roads if you have wheels. 
Cons: no real facilities close by or good transportation if you don't have wheels. Massive building site.

All my own opinion, but hope it's useful. Welcome to Dubai!


----------



## bluepeter (Aug 1, 2015)

Tackledummy said:


> I've lived there for 2 years now, and I love the place....... if you have transport, it's just far enough away from everywhere to be (moderately) peaceful, but close to Emirates Rd (for both airports), Hessa St will take you directly to Tecom/Internet City, and the new road (Garn Al Sabhka St) will take you very easily to Sheikh Zayed Road, Marina, JLT, Ibn Battuta & Jebel Ali.....
> 
> That said, there are almost zero facilities in Sports City, there's a pretty awesome gym, and it's also where I play football (the real kind, not pansy kicky-ball haha) so for me, it's very good. There are bars in the sports village (Kickers) and in Victory Heights (the Els Club), and there are a range of grocery stores/takeaways/restaurants/banks in Motor city (a little over 5 minutes by car).
> 
> ...


Pretty much agree with TD's verdict above. I live in Canal Residences and love it.

Without a car, I probably would have a different opinion.

There's a load of building work, but where isn't? The early morning noise can be a pain sometimes, but we have got used to it.

Of the other places I viewed beforehand, this stood out.

My opinion? Give it a bash!


----------



## MrMM (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks so much for your advice guys... am actually going to be living in hotel apartments called Auris Fakhruddin - they're brand new apparently and by the looks of things, totally surrounded by building works. I don't know / can't tell what part or district of Sports City they are though. Definitely going to be getting a car


----------



## strange.annie (Aug 7, 2015)

If you need a quick fix for anything, motor city is nearby, three grocery store, a bit decent collection of restos,


----------



## bluepeter (Aug 1, 2015)

That's on the outer edge, so as long as you're facing in the direction of Motor City, it will be fairly quiet.

Cycle Hub is just up in Motor City too, and that has a superb paleo café serving really good food.

Hessa Street can be a bit of a jam at rush hour, but only adds ten minutes to my journey.

Good luck


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

MrMM said:


> Thanks so much for your advice guys... am actually going to be living in hotel apartments called Auris Fakhruddin - they're brand new apparently and by the looks of things, totally surrounded by building works. I don't know / can't tell what part or district of Sports City they are though. Definitely going to be getting a car


If I have the "Fakhruddin" bit correct, it's right opposite me, by the inner circle, but the outer edge as detailed above (and possibly facing the unfilled pond/lake). If you are facing out towards Motor City, you'll have the majestic unfinished soccer stadium..... if you are facing inwards, you have the majestic, yep you guessed it, unfinished pond/lake. Fairly close to the cricket stadium too.

That said I really like it here, but you for sure will need a car!


----------



## MrMM (Jan 15, 2015)

When is construction and everything likely to be finished? I can imagine that's an impossible question to answer... but given it started in 2008, when is the deadline if there is one??


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

MrMM said:


> When is construction and everything likely to be finished? I can imagine that's an impossible question to answer... but given it started in 2008, when is the deadline if there is one??


Long after we have shuffled away - that's for sure! They've completed the odd tower or two, and refurbished the sports dome, and the day after winning expo 2020, work on the soccer stadium restarted (i promise you, THE DAY AFTER) only to cease again some months later.

The mall, the indoor arena, can't see any of those being completed, and the assortment of hotels - nope nothing doing there either.

I love my apartment, it's high enough to view the golf course at the side, and i have a nice view of the empty pond at the front (benefit of a dual aspect balcony - and at least I know no towers will be built in front) and i just love that I'm far enough away, yet close enough from everything..........


----------

